#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸唷~(大白狗

## 黑月影狼

想說趁著活動只回文有點虛弱~剛好看到漫畫有隻可愛的大白狗就順便發一下囉XD

提示:裡面的狐狸妖怪琥珀很美(?

----------


## 龍金

小狼有稍微找了一下
這部好像是"子不語"的樣子@@?
沒看過這部漫畫QAQ
只是感覺人物畫風滿像的

----------


## 夜落白櫻

沒錯!這部就是<子不語>
雖然我連聽都沒聽過
但我知道這是<子不語>~~
(迷:你在白目一點)

----------

